# Hammerblow!



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

My main system consists of the following components.. all in a dedicated HT room.

Altavoces/speakers
Mains are JBL-SVA2100 big brutes, maybe not the most refined , but will grab you by the scruff of the neck and give you a good seeing to!! :mooooh: 

Center JBL-SVA1600 Well matched due to the identical layout (symetrical vertical array) , can sound a little strained at reference levels and above, I believe this is due to the smaller drivers, 6.5" as opposed to the dual 10's in the fronts.

Surrounds JBL-SVA1800 Hmm, a pattern developing here i think! LOL! I love the sound of these so i just had to get a substantial set for the rears as well, on full blown DTS stuff like " Dragon Heart" with the ubiquitous flyround scene the bass is astonishing.. Seemless fromt to back pans etc, good symmetry overall.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Power amplification.

Carver av-705 THX, running this amp has to be one of the best "bang for the buck" examples ive come across. Hasnt clipped on me yet even on LOTR DTS editon... :neener: 

Bunker electronics BK-10 , This is a 1200w RMS power amp which feeds my two DIY subs more on them in a sec..

Bunker BK-6 This is a 600w rms poweramp which i am also using to feed my buttkicker.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processing.

I am using a Sony SDP-Ep9 ES, what a mouthfull! Good processor tho IMO, Has well defined seperation and outstanding dynamics, weighs 20 odd lbs! yumm:daydream: 

Source.

L.G dvd player (used for upscaling to my front projector)

Front projector.
Panasonic ae-700 , some issues are reported with this unit, but touch wood , it has been flawless for the 600 hours ive put on it so far , and I have tweaked it a little in the service menu.

Da-Lite 9 ft screen, matte white.
--------------------------------------------------

Sub 1.

5.2 cu ft , tuned to 23hz , using an audiobahn 15" special edition sub, fs is 28hz I believe, had 14mm xmax, going to change this particular unit for a tumlt, or similar.

Sub 2.

A clone of the amazing Aerial SW-12 but using a shiva, a little more volume too @ 4.2cu ft, tuned to 26hz, my attempt at piano black.. didnt work to well on this one addle: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Millenium DTS decoder, as far as I am concerned STILL the best DTS decoder on the market (no flame please)

Well, ive droned on for long enough, I have a few bass traps and acousticall treatments *(all diy) 

Looking forward to making some more posts soon....

Regards,
SUB....:bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

How much did you pay for your bk-10?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Jokers10,

If i remeber correctly I paid around 400 us for the unit, the factory where they make them is based around 45 minutes from my home, I went directly to them and spent some time watching them putting the units together and having a chat with the team etc.. quite impressive.

I have also modified the fan (as it was quite loud) I replaced it with a "Silent fan" only 17db at full tilt, so its a welcome improvement over the 34db jobbie that was in there, the airflow is more than sufficient to cool the amp as I am not running it for extended time and it doesnt even get warm to the touch.

If there is anything else you would like to know, please dont hessitate to contact me via P.M or on here.

Regards
SUB :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I have pretty much a worthless stereo setup now, but I am coming from a strong car audio background. I know that in car audio adding a sub can greatly improve a stock setup, and I figured the same must be true for home audio. But I am one of those people that do everything the hard way, and I try to build everything that I can. I never pay for installation. So I am tring to price components, and then devise a way to convince the Mrs. that we need something more. Where are you located?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Jokers10,

You will definately not regret adding a good sub, the sub can also relieve the strain on your main amps powersupply and thus free up some dynamics for you (a good bargaining tool for the Mrs!) :nerd: 

I am located in Mexico. Although I am orignally from the U.K.

I too also have a car audio backround, and am about to embark on another "spend" for my clio sport.

If you can, this is a good tip, try to get a local dealer to "in house demo" a good sub , your Mrs will be pleasantly suprised by the results, and with the obvious "megabucks" sub that you demo, it will pave the way for a more "modest" DIY adventure, touting the savings will earn you good WAF points!

I can reccomend some enclosure and driver options for you if you need them.
Regards
SUB :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I love the Clio sports. I saw them all the time in Germany. One had a pretty massive widebody kit. What kind of system are thinking about? I drive a dodge Ram Quad Cab, and I have 2 infinity 12's with about 500 watts, and Memphis Convertables, all powered with old school Kicker amps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

At the moment 

I have 2 brahmas, alpine head unit, 2 orion hca's and a pioneer active x-over and bass management card.

Havent installed any of it yet tho, LOL, been just too busy with the HT room, but I will get around to it very soon I'm sure.

Regards
SUB :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I want to upgrade my infinity's to the RL-p Series from soundsplinter. At the same time, I need to upgrade my sub amp to the ZX750.1 or the 1000.1, but I am still uncertain if they would need 1000+watts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Jokers10,

Just remember, that just like HomeTheater, One can NEVER have "too much" power, it's all about head room, for example, for a 3db gain in output you actually need DOUBLE the power, for example.

So its always wise to buy as much "CLEAN" power as you can afford, with control, you'll never run into clipping and therefore have a much more detailed and dynamic sound.

The old school kickers you have have a nice warm sound, but can still "get up and dance" , I have heard some the new stuff, orion and kicker included, and it just doesnt do the bacon for me anymore, give me class a/b over D class anyday. 

You can definately hear the difference in the "microdynamics of the amp" , the sound of the d class stuff seeming to be just a little on the harsh and forced side. 

Obviously it does depend on budget, but i would stick to the "old school stuff" personally, at least until they can provide a more natural sound with the class D stuff. 

Do a direct comparison for yourself, listen to for example , the difference between the "Old school Colossus" and the new Class d one..... MILES APART!! :wits-end: 

I hope this helps somewhat.
Regards
SUB :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I love the sound of my a/b amps, but if I want more power, I need a new vehicle, because I don't have room for the ZR600, and there is no way I can fit the ZR1000(which I have one available to me for $500). Sometimes it sucks having no trunk. I tried installing my subs under the rear seats, but there was just not enough room, and the I tried to put my amps there, and they got too hot, so now I have my subs in the old center console, and the amps under the front seats.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi there jokers10,

Yeah the A/B stuff can get real space hungry!
A small price to pay for real performance tho eh! LOL.

regards
SUB :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I really wish I had the room, because that ZR1000 would most certainly get those soundsplinters moving. So what are you doing down below the border?


----------

